# Single Women - Where we're all at (July/August)



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello there, I thought it might be interesting to have a new poll to see where we're at. Hope you agree! 

Where you're having (or about to have) treatment, or you're a mummy/mummy in waiting following treatment, could you also indicate whether it is (or was) at home or abroad.

You can see the results once you've added your vote and can change your vote (maybe from treatment to being a mummy in waiting all being well!) 

The poll will be open for 30 days.

Here's a link to the results from Feb/March's poll in case you are interested in comparing:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178774.0

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Goodness, how on earth did I miss that one!  I was busy copying them all from the last one and somehow skipped that one.  Art reflecting my life! 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Felix - thanks for the new poll. Could you make it possible to select 3 options? I want to say yes to DE, UK and in between tx!!

Thanks!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Big apologies Suity. I forgot to come back on here to change the voting options. I wonder if it mght be better to change the between treatment option so it's 3 months or more as that really is between treatment & quite a few people are due to cycle in September-ish.  What do you think?

will change it as soon as I've heard back from you / others on what's best. 

Those who've already chosen between treatment can change their 'vote' if you've less than 3 months to wait. 

Love& hugs Felix xx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello Claire, I'm trying to find out how to do that now.  Will post on here again as soon as I find out.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Cheers Lou.

Thank you!
Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Lou and Felix

I've voted now too.....

Suitcase
x


----------

